# university fees for spouse visa holder



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

hello all

i have a query now that i hold a 30 months long spouse visa if i decide to go back to school in uk would i pay the home fees instead of international fees???

i have been in uk since 3 yeras and 8 months continuously now

the BRP letter says that with this visa i can work set up a business and study as well so does this means that i can study full time on spouse visa and do not need an international student visa? and would i pay home fees?

many thanks


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Home UK fee eligibility

In order to qualify as a home UK student, you must meet all of the following criteria:

You must be 'settled' in the UK on the first day of the first academic year of the course.
You must also have been 'ordinarily resident' in the UK on the first day of the first academic year of the course.
You must have been 'ordinarily resident' in the UK and Islands (the Islands means the Channel Islands and Isle of Man) for the full three year period before the first day of the first academic year of the course.
The main purpose for your residence in the UK and islands must not have been to receive full-time education during any part of that three year period.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

So you pay international fees because you are not yet settled (have ILR).
It's not as bad as it sounds because some unis only charge a little more than £9,000 home fees (some charge less), and since you don't compete for funded places, unis are more likely to offer you a place as there is no limit to how many overseas students they can take. You aren't eligible for any grants, loans or bursaries, however. You can study on your spouse visa.


----------

